# Chaos ogres- less or more?



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Is it better to take 4 chaos ogres with less armour and additional hand weapons, or 4 with chaos armour and great weapons?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

That depends on what you want them to kill. Better armour saves are always nice though, so why not give them armour anyway?

Personally I take chaos ogres with GWs their poor initiative means their striking last most of the time anyway so make it hurt more, the ogre punny weaopn skill also means your not hitting that much more. That way they can go up against knights and tough monsters leaving your warriors to mash up infantry where they own (and keeping them safe from a thunderstomping monster)


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Ok cool, thankyou very much  Will go for four with heavy armour and GWs .


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been running up to 8 chaos ogres n a unit with MoK or MoTz and keeping them close enough to the unit with the BSB (chaos knights or infantry) and general to check the forced charge if MoK and re-roll for panic checks. You get ranks with three wide and get full supporting attacks from the second rank. Running ranks four wide maxes out the attacks against most units. The base attacks (no champ or MoK) four wide in 2 ranks total 24 (8 models times 3 attacks each) assuming no model dies (need at least 3 wounds to kill a model) before they get to strike back. Adding MoK increases the four wide unit to a potential of 28 attacks. Additionally, that is four stomp attacks against infantry and fear checks at the beginning of combat against many units. 

Ogres (with T4 and limited armour saves) can get shot up. Therefore, I always equip with chaos armour (adds +1 to AS, which can make a big difference over an entire battle), a mark of chaos (MoK for extra attacks and ITP), and they need great weapons to do the damage needed to heavy cav and monsters. Dragon ogres were superior in 7th edition, but chaos ogres are now the better choice for a strong unit. My basic rule is to employ dragon ogres if only three models and chaos ogres (due to cheaper points per wound and attack with ogres, but inferior in -1M, -1LD, -1WS and -1Wound) if beyond that number because I can rank up and gain the supporting attacks of ogres, whereas the cost of dragon ogres is too great to rank up and gain supporting attacks and ranks. I'd rather have the greater number of attacks and wounds per point cost with equivalent armour, T and great weapons and the ability to add a mark to the unit and have musician and standard options, than get the +1S, +1WS, +1M, and +1LD of the the dragon ogres.


----------



## Amenhotep (Mar 13, 2009)

I do think though that by the time you've marked them up and pimped their gear that they're getting a bit on the expensive side then though - 50pts without even the mark isn't great for something with WS3 imo, but there you go. 4 seems a bit of a low number too - if you can i'd suggest trying to bulk it up to at least 6 if you're going to go with them, as otherwise you may find yourself not getting that many models to attack back with!

Specials for Chaos though are a bit of a tricky one really - overall if you want some monsterous infantry i think the trolls do a better job for the points, given their ability to deal with heavily armoured units (such as knights) - and while they're somewhat rarer now then they were before, it's an area that Chaos aren't great for if you take characters out of the equation. Although the stupidity is a pain for sure...


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Trolls are awful unless you take throgg, their leadership and stupidity means they have to be babysat by a hero. or they just sit there.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

and if you take trolls even 1 unit of you need a gd reason not to tsake throgg in my opinion as he is awesome at 175pts s6t5 w4 and super vomit


----------



## Truthteller (Sep 2, 2009)

WoC is an army I've never used regularly because whilst the Chaos Warriors are awesome, the rest of the army list looks below par to me - especially in 8th. 

The Trolls are unreliable, the Ogres are over-priced, the Knights and Dragon Ogres no longer can wipe a unit out in a single charge. That leaves the Chosen as a viable special choice - and Warriors are better value for money (both cash and points) IMHO. So Special choices not great.

On Rare choices you have the giant (unreliable), Spawn (useless), and Hellcannon (weird and tricky to fit into a coherent plan). That leaves the very expensive Shaggoth.

Core troops other than the Warriors are fodder. I once watched a single Gyrocopter wipe out a 30 man Marauder unit, and the warhounds are no threat even to an Elf. 

Even the Character section isn't that strong. The Chaos Lord and Exalted Heroes are good, but the Sorcerers are not in the same league as High Elfs, Dark Elfs, Slann or VCs. OTOH you can't do anti-magic the way the Dwarfs can. 

If I was playing WoC I wouldn't be using Ogres. I'd be using more Warriors. And if I was worried about high T or high AS opponents they would have Halberds - Str 5 is enough to kill most stuff. 

Regards
TT
PS I'd love to hear the positives about WoC because over the years I've collected quite a few models (well about 100) including a couple of Giants and 7 or 8 really nice Lord/Sorcerer/Hero models, but I can't seem to get them to work.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Personally I love the WoC army, everyone is jealous of our core and if we ever want to spit in someone's eye we can take our specials.

I've found that running ogres six deep is a pretty acceptable strategy, especially with the MoS so they don't go running into the abyss. Doing the mathhammer on it though, you might just be better off with warriors in terms of staying and killing power. The only thing the ogres excel beyond the warriors in is movement and being monsters.

In short, I think more warriors is the solution.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dragon Ogres or Trolls do each job better than specialised expensive Ogres. So, just run them cheap to block off a flank (you can get 30 wounds for 350pts, Warriors units often cost in excess of 400pts and aren't as tough). That's the only thing better.

Then again, the new Nurgle Trolls may be better, with -1 to hit at range, T5, and 4 wounds.


----------

